# starlings



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

I heard they are good pets like pigeons anyone keep them or know of any breeders?


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

The common European Starling that is kept as a pet usually is a wild bird that has been rescued and attempted to be rehabbed but has been found to be unable to survive in the wild due to it's injuries or it has imprinted on humans and would not survive in the wild.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

ohh i guess they were never domesticated like pigeons


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, they aren't domesticated. Just the little rescues. But there is a breed of pigeon commonly called starlings. They're really pretty. Nothing like the black wild starlings, but they share the same name


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Becky, do you have a picture of the Starling Pigeon?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://colorpigeons.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=3


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, Becky. Beautiful colors and markings. Beautiful birds!!


----------

